# Fursonas and the Enneagram



## NovaMetatail (Nov 26, 2010)

The Enneagram is a personality profile system, using numbers 1-9 as types, and each type also has a "wing", which is an extension into another type. I want to see if fursona species relate in any way to personality types. Please take this quiz, the first: http://www.eclecticenergies.com/enneagram/dotest.php (yes, it is long), and note your result, as well as your species and gender/gender identity. I will request, for once, that people remain serious about this. It's just easier for me to sift through. I'm really curious about the results!


Personally, I'm a female western dragon. My Enneagram type is 4w3.



-Nova


----------



## Vo (Nov 26, 2010)

INTP

Am I doing it right?


----------



## NovaMetatail (Nov 26, 2010)

Jack.is said:


> INTP
> 
> Am I doing it right?



No, I'm afraid not. I'm referring to the enneagram in this specific "study". You are referring to a different system, Myers Briggs.


-Nova


----------



## Nekirae (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm a female maned wolf (switching to rabbit, sort of...) and I got 2w1 or 1w2, the helper and the reformer.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sounds fun. 

I'm a Male Bengal Tiger.

Personality type 2. 
Wings into account, a 2w1

If it matters at all, I'm also a textbook INFJ


----------



## MaltedMilkBrawls (Nov 26, 2010)

I got a tie on type 9 and 5, with 4 & 8 tied very close behind. My wing things were mentioned  "4w5 or 5w4 or 9w8."
And if it matters, which it likely does not in this post, I am INTJ.
I have my own species, but we can sum it up to a Reindeer female.

And I think that is all, unless I missed something <XD;; oh well~


----------



## JadeFire (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm a male leopard/wolf hybrid.

Personality type 9: the Peacemaker, wing type 1: the Reformer.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm a male dragon.
 "You are most likely a type *9*.  Your wings seem to be balanced."


type 9 describes me so well.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 26, 2010)

1st test option: 6w5
2nd test option: Type 6, wing 5 self-preservation variant

hey look, I'm consistent for once :V

(my character is a puma)


----------



## Mayonnaise (Nov 26, 2010)

I got 5w6.

Male human I suppose... I don't have any fursona.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm a female Mountaion lion. I got 4 and 9. taking wings into account 4w5


----------



## Minuet (Nov 26, 2010)

Let's see... my 'sona is a female owl, and the enneagram test gave me a 5w6.


----------



## NA3LKER (Nov 26, 2010)

i got 


> You are most likely a type 4.
> 
> Taking wings into account, you seem to be a 4w5.



im a dragon, not really of any specific type.


----------



## Willow (Nov 26, 2010)

My 'sona is a male black wolf. 

The test gave me a 5, the investigator. When wings are taken into account, I got a 5w6.


----------



## Kawaburd (Nov 26, 2010)

Gryphon, ambiguous-ish male, predominantly 4w5 with 7w6 close behind, but really a little of everything.  

I predict we'll see a lot of 4s between the fringe element and the art-centric culture around here. ^_~


----------



## Alstor (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a river otter 'sona, and I got a 5w6.


----------



## Náyade (Sep 25, 2021)

NovaMetatail said:


> The Enneagram is a personality profile system, using numbers 1-9 as types, and each type also has a "wing", which is an extension into another type. I want to see if fursona species relate in any way to personality types. Please take this quiz, the first: http://www.eclecticenergies.com/enneagram/dotest.php (yes, it is long), and note your result, as well as your species and gender/gender identity. I will request, for once, that people remain serious about this. It's just easier for me to sift through. I'm really curious about the results!
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm a female western dragon. My Enneagram type is 4w3.
> ...


Species shifts from dog to lion to margay and back again.  Enneatype is 2w1 sp.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)

Type 1, 6w5, male Puma concolor
(Some things don't change I guess, surprised this got bumped)


----------



## Náyade (Sep 25, 2021)

I brought up the topic in group chat for a small con my husband and I attended recently.  I was surprised how few 4’s and 5’s we had.  It seemed like a lot of 8’s, 9’s, 1’s, and 2’s.  Mistyping is always a strong possibility when using online assessments though.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)

Náyade said:


> I brought up the topic in group chat for a small con my husband and I attended recently.  I was surprised how few 4’s and 5’s we had.  It seemed like a lot of 8’s, 9’s, 1’s, and 2’s.  Mistyping is always a strong possibility when using online assessments though.


Tests on the internet are not typically great yardsticks, they're more for amusement
Though consistency in results is always a little interesting to me


----------



## Náyade (Sep 25, 2021)

A good rule of thumb for the Enneagram is to take an online test and examine your top 3 results deeply in order to see what feels accurate.  Also, if you are past your 20’s, it is good to think about who you were during those years.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)

Náyade said:


> A good rule of thumb for the Enneagram is to take an online test and examine your top 3 results deeply in order to see what feels accurate.  Also, if you are past your 20’s, it is good to think about who you were during those years.


I have a hard time taking most internet tests really seriously, especially personality-focused ones, but I consider myself such a terrible evaluator of my own personality that I tend to seek external evaluations

That said, internet tests are strangely amusing/fascinating for some reason, and assuming I have the free time I usually take them when presented for shiggles (the IQ test result was pretty amusing, something like ~121 overall, ~105 memory, ~150 verbal, ~120 spatial, I couldn't stop laughing at the result and I really have no idea why)


----------



## Lucierda Solari (Sep 25, 2021)

Female black fox

2w3 “The Helper” and “The Achiever”

It suits me well.  hehe


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Sep 25, 2021)

Female Opinicus

5/5w6, and oops, guess I should have noticed the date OP posted this before I went and did all that.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)

Paws the Gryphon said:


> Female Opinicus
> 
> 5/5w6, and oops, guess I should have noticed the date OP posted this before I went and did all that.


As necros go this is... pretty benign.


----------



## Mambi (Sep 25, 2021)

I need no such test, my fursona's a double Sagittarius (Sag.with Sag in rising ascent), so just plop him in the wild carefree happy optimistic bouncy category! _<giggle>_


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)

Mambi said:


> I need no such test, my fursona's a double Sagittarius (Sag.with Sag in rising ascent), so just plop him in the wild carefree happy optimistic bouncy category! _<giggle>_


It's kind of all horoscope-y to me and hard to take super seriously, really, but that can sometimes be fun in its own right.  (is also a Sagittarius, doesn't think much about it)


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 25, 2021)

I don't need a booby exam!
I ended up  in the 1 category... The first few lines kinda make sense but lists and being organized and motivating is inaccurate.
Definitely the vibes of a 2010 Quizlet XD

I'm a Virgo btw... UuU


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 26, 2021)

5w6, but only by .6 over 5w4.  Female caracal.  Taurus.


TyraWadman said:


> I don't need a booby exam!


Awwww....  you sure?  Drat.  Ok, then...


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Sep 26, 2021)

5w4 (Investigator and Individualist), male lace monitor


----------



## Bababooey (Sep 26, 2021)

6w5 (The Loyalist and The Investigator)
I'm female but my fursonas are a male cat/bat hybrid and a drake (wingless dragon).


----------



## Khafra (Sep 27, 2021)

Damn, compared to the MBTI categories, this one seems to show people in a much less pleasant light, lol
Still not sure if I should take it any more seriously than as astrology for geeks or something.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 27, 2021)

The MBTI is actually flawed as it had people separated into 16 categories (2^4) and it does not take into account variance.  So it added T and A *snickers* to the mix to get the variance needed (2^5).  However, MBTI is observational.

Enneagram takes into account variance but accounted for societal variance so an MBTI INTP just barely an INTP over INTJ could be accounted for.

The Big 5 took society out and accounts for people as animals and rates on hierarchy of needs.  That one is extremely brutal.  I would be a introverted, reasonable, asocial predator scientist.


----------



## Pomorek (Sep 27, 2021)

While I generally don't hold such online psychology tests in too high regard, I have a soft spot for enneagram. I tried it once, on a site I cannot locate easily these days. I thought, oh, just another random test... It turned out _shockingly_ spot-on and very insightful. So, 5w4 here. "The Iconoclast", I love that name!


----------



## Filter (Sep 28, 2021)

4w5

My fursona is a furry canid with wings, male. Not the same character as my current avatar.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Oct 18, 2021)

I'm a 25 year old male, who's sona is a male black wolf. Albeit I also have an unofficial female wolf sona. And a side sona spirit wolf enby. And an enby/ace biomutant as a side sona.

On both tests I got 4w3. The Individualist winged by the Achievist. However I did get a high scoring for six, the Loyalist.

As an INFP and borderline INTP... this is disturbingly accurate. I don't know what to think of that...


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 18, 2021)

Unclassifi-able, it seems?



Well, I think all are right, which means I'm not settled, I believe.. Well! At least I always knew I've got multiple personalities! Using what's appropriate for the given job, yea!

I mean.. My sona, Terry, is just me! I set them simmilar to, if not the same as, myself! So either making it me or my sona works!

*6w7* or *7w6*!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 18, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Unclassifi-able, it seems?
> View attachment 121157
> 
> Well, I think all are right, which means I'm not settled, I believe.. Well! At least I always knew I've got multiple personalities! Using what's appropriate for the given job, yea!
> ...


Schizophrenic?


----------



## Náyade (Oct 22, 2021)

Khafra said:


> Damn, compared to the MBTI categories, this one seems to show people in a much less pleasant light, lol
> Still not sure if I should take it any more seriously than as astrology for geeks or something.


The system was popularized by a Harvard-educated psychiatrist from Latin America who attended some retreats, and numerous psychologists have worked on the system.  If you take it for what it is and don’t inflate the meanings too much, I have found it to be life-changing.  It’s not a personality test.  It is a test of core motivations throughout a person’s life.  Your personality is complex and dynamic.  Your enneagram type is also, but in a much more toned down way. ;-)


----------



## Náyade (Oct 22, 2021)

LucierdaSolari said:


> Female black fox
> 
> 2w3 “The Helper” and “The Achiever”
> 
> It suits me well.  hehe


I am pleasantly surprised to find a 2 canid.  I thought more would exist, but instead many of the canids who respond are 4’s or 5’s.  It is neat to see my expectations defied, or perhaps updated. ;-)


----------



## Náyade (Oct 22, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Unclassifi-able, it seems?
> View attachment 121157
> 
> Well, I think all are right, which means I'm not settled, I believe.. Well! At least I always knew I've got multiple personalities! Using what's appropriate for the given job, yea!
> ...


3, 6, and 9 are highly connected, so you seem in NO WAY to have multiple personalities.  A secure 3 will often imitate a 6, and a stressed 6 will often seem like a 3.  It’s basically about your default type vs related types from which you draw to meet specific needs.


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 22, 2021)

3w2. Achiever and Helper. Makes sense.

Sona's a 26-year old male spotted hyena.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 22, 2021)

Anthro fox or feral birb
5w4


----------



## theAin (Nov 15, 2021)

either 4w5, or 5w4... My two fursonas are a tiger and a ringtail possum. :>


----------

